# Just 1?



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

I currently have a 38 gallon which contains:

1 Convict
5 Jewel cichlids (1 adult, 4 juveniles)

My question is concerning my convict. I absolutely love my convict, and I only got the 1 way back when I was a beginner (well I still sort of am) and didn't know to get more than 1 of a certain species. My convict has been with me since the beginning of this tank, along with the adult Jewel. The juveniles are about 3-4 months old and getting to be good size so far (~1inch).

Currently these tankmates seems to get along well. My concern is when I have 5 adult Jewels and just 1 Convict. I would love to get more Convicts, but I know that I am nearing full capacity. 

Do you think that I could get away with adding 2 Convicts? Or even 1 - but is adding only 1 new fish a bad idea?

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

It all depends on the acceptance from your fish that you have now. They've all established territories somewhat, the addition of fish might bring out some displaced aggression.

With a little research I found that convicts can get up to 6inches (females are smaller), and jewels can get up to around 5, but you know that you're near full capactiy.

You're increasing the bioload, can your current filter handle that? what equipment are you running?

You'd have the best success (as long as you have ample filtration) if you added more hiding spaces, and rearrange your decor a day before adding the new convicts. Don't add more than 2, and again, lots of hiding spaces and ample filtration.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with eurasian. also don't get a male and female, otherwise you will soon have fry


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the input.

I have a Whisper Power Filter 60, I think that would be able to handle the increased bioload, right? I also have numerous hiding places so I don't think that would be an issue.

My current Convict is a male, so if I do add you suggest another male? I wouldn't mind having fry, but if the Convicts will be constantly breeding I don't want any unnecessary aggression.

I just don't want my lovely Convict to get constantly picked on one all of his tankmates are adults.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Convicts are one of the easiest cichlids to breed, but if you don't mind the fry...

Your whisper 60 pumps at 330 gph, which is a decent amount of filtration for your 38, that's approx 8 times the tank volume. My 125's filtration is 6 times the tank volume (not counting my 780 gph pump with prefilter, running my UV sterilizer) and I've got really good water quality, but that's also with one fish and live food.

It wouldn't hurt to have a nursery set up if you get a female convict, JIC you get mad fry.


----------



## svolk (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the speedy reply 

I think I will get 1 more Convict in the near future, not sure about male or female yet though. I would love to see some fry, but I don't have any experience with fry so I also don't know if it will become a headache (I have read that Convicts breed like crazy). I'm anxiously waiting to find out the sex of my Jewels. My adult is a male, but I can't tell what the juveniles are yet. I was wrong when I stated in my first post about how big they are, they are about 2 inches now, all except one (he/she doesn't seem to be growing but I make sure he/she eats at every mealtime).


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, convicts do breed like crazy, and they do get very aggressive during this time. We just had our first batch about a month ago and they took over the entire tank.


----------

